# Transporting a Mini



## TheArborist (Sep 6, 2010)

How do you guys transport you mini loaders?
We have a chip truck and chipper, an F350 w 9'utility body, dump trailer and Bobcat tracked mini.
Currently we haul the mini in the dump trailer but must leave it on site when the trailer is loaded. We'd like to put it in the utility bed but loading it and unloading don't seem straight forward to us - the bed is high so very long (heavy) ramps may be one answer. We image the machine rocking and slamming down into the bed. Would rather not add 3rd truck and trailer to the mix. What do you do?


----------



## treeman82 (Sep 6, 2010)

This one kid I used to know had a wheeled mini, and he'd load it into the back of his F350 dump truck with aluminum ramps. To load it he'd put the ramps on the bed of the truck, and use ratchet straps to secure them so that they didn't slip off. Other than that, it worked out ok.


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Sep 6, 2010)

Sounds like you have a tracked mini. Always fun when breaking over center. Longer the ramps the better. When I rented my first mini.The loading process was the most dangerous. Bought the wheeled unit and never looked back. Go for the longest ramps!!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 6, 2010)

One of our members uses this set up with long ramps to put the mini between his cab and chip box. Might not work for your application but is an option to consider.


----------



## Koa Man (Sep 6, 2010)

This is how I normally transport my mini skid or Gehl loader. I am getting ready to work one of the hotels this month and I am loading up what we use to move gear and tree debris there. A mini or even the Gehl would be too slow and noisy at a hotel. The hotel I am doing this month is 22 acres and we can park the trucks in only one area. The Yamaha UTV and the Taylor-Dunn cart both travel at 15 mph. The Yamaha can carry 800 lbs and the T-D, 1500 lbs.

What I like about this system is loading on the ground, no trailer, and I can carry a loader and still tow a trailer.


----------



## arbor pro (Sep 7, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> One of our members uses this set up with long ramps to put the mini between his cab and chip box. Might not work for your application but is an option to consider.



Attached are photos of the new truck setup I'll be using to haul my Boxer mini skid. The ramps fold up/down for easy loading. With the headache rack installed, the loading platform is a bit narrower than my 1-ton setup but it'll work fine. We sometimes pile logs where the mini rides - also, tools, gas cans, wheelbarrow, etc - thus the reason for the HD headache rack to protect the cab and chip box. 

The grapple we fabricated is too big to load attached so, we built a platform on the front of the truck to haul it. 

The grapple bucket is 30" long x 35" wide bucket and has a 45" grapple opening. We just got it painted Friday and tried it out yesterday (Monday). What a beast! 

Everything is off to paint now. I'll post more pictures of the finished truck and grapple when all is done.

(BTW - Can't wait to remove the chip box from my 1-ton and turn it back into a regular dump truck. Been missing it for that purpose).


----------



## tntree (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice setup Arbor Pro, nice jod on the ramps also(I don't like your grapple though :chatter:, just kidding looks real aggressive :rockn::rockn

Here is my archive of mini carriers, my favorite is between the Box and on the back of the Bucket. The Dumping Goose neck trailer with mini platform is a good economical choice also.


----------



## JCONN (Sep 10, 2010)

koa Man that things pretty slick how much does that weigh empty and what can it lift?

Arbor Pro very nice. I like your setups you seem to take advantage of your equipment very well get the most out of everything. I try to do the same with my equipment the less trucks and trailers going to a job the better.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 10, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> Attached are photos of the new truck setup I'll be using to haul my Boxer mini skid. The ramps fold up/down for easy loading. With the headache rack installed, the loading platform is a bit narrower than my 1-ton setup but it'll work fine. We sometimes pile logs where the mini rides - also, tools, gas cans, wheelbarrow, etc - thus the reason for the HD headache rack to protect the cab and chip box.
> 
> The grapple we fabricated is too big to load attached so, we built a platform on the front of the truck to haul it.
> 
> ...



I'd like to see that stuff in action, pretty slick. Maybe I will ditch my forks and make a grapple like yours. I think I would just use one upper arm though. Mainly to save the weight from the front on the thing so it could handle more but 

I wouldn't want to do it consisting of anything less than what you have there. I had problems with one side of the tracks slipping from mud and snow, that would be something huh? Yikes.
One thing I was wondering is if you are using some kind of no-skid application on the ramps?
One thing is you will probably always have to unload it on the street just beacause you would need relative flat surfaces to set it up on, but that isn't really that big of a to-do.


----------



## arbor pro (Sep 10, 2010)

treemandan said:


> I'd like to see that stuff in action, pretty slick. Maybe I will ditch my forks and make a grapple like yours. I think I would just use one upper arm though. Mainly to save the weight from the front on the thing so it could handle more but
> 
> I wouldn't want to do it consisting of anything less than what you have there. I had problems with one side of the tracks slipping from mud and snow, that would be something huh? Yikes.
> One thing I was wondering is if you are using some kind of no-skid application on the ramps?
> One thing is you will probably always have to unload it on the street just beacause you would need relative flat surfaces to set it up on, but that isn't really that big of a to-do.



The grapple is a bit heavier than I had originally anticipated. The shop that built it for me is careful to overbuild stuff rather than underbuild it. The BOXER handles the weight fine but it can make the machine a bit bouncy if you make fast movements witht the grapple. Not tipsy, just a bit bouncy. I think part of that is due to the spring-loaded ride on platform. I'm not used to it yet and any bouncing at all just feels a bit wierd. I suppose I'll get used to it in time but I kind of miss my walk-behind bobcat.

I haven't tried loading the mini on the truck yet. I want to paint the bare metal first before getting it dirty. We did add mesh to the ramps which might help with traction. I primarily added the mesh so that I can load my 252 stumper onto the truck if needed. Without the mesh, the tires would get hung up inbetween the horizontal angle iron cleats. I have an aluminum loading ramp for the third wheel of the grinder. It will set up inbetween the main ramps and folds up for storage to put behind the truck seat or in a toolbox when not in use. 

If traction becomes a problem when loading the mini, I will have the shop weld some 'studs' to the ramps for traction. I did have the shop add some 'skids' to the bottoms of the ramps so they will slide over vs dig into soft serfaces. I'll post more updated pics when I get things painted. I was hoping to hire someone local to do the truck prep and paint but I may now be doing part or all of it myself due to cost. I've done it before so no big deal just a matter of when I'll get around to it. Might be a winter project. If so, I may just try to shoot some primer and paint onto the bare metal parts for now to keep them from rusting.

Thanks for your feedback. I'm excited to get the truck to work and see how well the modifications work!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 10, 2010)

Koa Man said:


> The hotel I am doing this month is 22 acres and we can park the trucks in only one area.



I still think we should work something out for a working vacation. Diane is dead set against it, but if I could pull Hawaii out of my ....hat...


----------



## arbor pro (Sep 10, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> You may want to consider electric winching your mini up ramps that steep. I've considered a set up like your except the mini would be strapped down to a ramp....and the whole ramp would be electric winched up onto the truck. A mini sliding down a ramp could do some serious injury....as I'm sure you've considered.



The inclination angle on the new truck's ramps is the same as that of my 1-ton. I've been loading/unloading a mini on that truck for the past 4 years with no problems. On the 1-ton, the ramps were 6' long but, since the new truck's platform is taller, we made the ramps longer so the angle would be the same.

I like the 'tommy lift' idea for loading unloading. I wonder how much extra width that would add to the side of the platform. With my toolboxes, it couldn't stow underneath so it would have to stow upright like the ramps do now.

I see no reason why the ramps shouldn't work fine. With tracked loaders, you just have to go slow during that moment of tipping on the pivot point of the tracks. First time or two can make you hold your breath but you get used to it.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 10, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> You may want to consider electric winching your mini up ramps that steep. I've considered a set up like your except the mini would be strapped down to a ramp....and the whole ramp would be electric winched up onto the truck. A mini sliding down a ramp could do some serious injury....as I'm sure you've considered.



Yes, I thought cause when loading you are behind and the thing is now above you.
I drive mine on backwards, I have a tilt trailer which sits lower than most landscape trailers with the capacity for 3 grand in weight Its a wooden deck, i could add better traction, has slipped of course. Snow sucks and mostly we don't go mud bogging with these things. 
Most things like this that i have loaded on high ramps HAVE been adaquatley tied off at the top of the ramp. I do have a fixed shackle on the bulkhead of the dump truck in case I have to pull into the truck. I think of what I have seen on The Worlds Best Bloopers and go staight for a adjustable anchor to hold the load if I am under it. Same case in putting a truck on a lift. 
Not saying I know how your system works, hell if you screw up loading on my trailor you could lose a foot somehwere along the line. It looks like your deck is lower than the dump body so all the really might be needed is confident grip to run it up on the deck. How is the crossover angle?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 10, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> Attached are photos of the new truck setup I'll be using to haul my Boxer mini skid. The ramps fold up/down for easy loading. With the headache rack installed, the loading platform is a bit narrower than my 1-ton setup but it'll work fine. We sometimes pile logs where the mini rides - also, tools, gas cans, wheelbarrow, etc - thus the reason for the HD headache rack to protect the cab and chip box.
> 
> The grapple we fabricated is too big to load attached so, we built a platform on the front of the truck to haul it.
> 
> ...



Thats nice fab work there , those trucks can handle the weight too , its wasted space in most cases to have the prisoner cabs and they aren't that great for saw storage since you have to stack everything on top of itself ...Great idea, I use a 24' enclosed trailer for all the equipment including the cutter and the ramrod ... But your setup is nice for just running for a load of wood ...


----------



## treemandan (Sep 10, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats nice fab work there , those trucks can handle the weight too , its wasted space in most cases to have the prisoner cabs and they aren't that great for saw storage since you have to stack everything on top of itself ...Great idea, I use a 24' enclosed trailer for all the equipment including the cutter and the ramrod ... But your setup is nice for just running for a load of wood ...



I can only really think of one thing those cabs were good for:smoking:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 11, 2010)

treemandan said:


> I can only really think of one thing those cabs were good for:smoking:



And blowing the smoke outta the little window in the front , ha ha thats funny I worked with a guy that would use the little trap door under the step as a potty , what a classy guy he was ...


----------



## arbor pro (Sep 13, 2010)

*updated grapple photos*

Attached are some updated photos of the grapple after paint. 

Dimentions are: width: 35", depth: 30", bottom of bucket to grapple: 46", Log capacity (if log is long and resting on sides of bucket): 40"

Total weight: not sure yet but guessing 300#. It's heavy but it sure can hold a lot!


----------



## arbor pro (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm excited. I finally found a 'reasonable' local to do the prep and paint on my chip truck. Too many body shop guys don't want to touch it unless they can do a 'corvette' paint job - in other words, perfect. I don't need perfect. I need professional and industrial.

The guy I found is actually an ex-tree guy who's been out of the biz for about 10 years and now does ag and industrial equipment restoration - semi trailers, farm trucks, cars and pickups too. Just what I was looking for. Someone who thinks like me.

Should have paint and graphics on the truck within a couple of weeks. Yabba Dabba Doooo! Will definitely post pics when done.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 17, 2010)

:spam::spam::spam::spam:

####in' loser. 

Anyway. Arborpro, nice set up. The grapple looks bad ass. Let me know how it does with some big wood. Congrats on finding a paint guy. I do my own, it's a #####, but I do it.


----------



## arbor pro (Sep 18, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> :spam::spam::spam::spam:
> 
> ####in' loser.
> 
> Anyway. Arborpro, nice set up. The grapple looks bad ass. Let me know how it does with some big wood. Congrats on finding a paint guy. I do my own, it's a #####, but I do it.



I wouldn't mind doing it myself - actually had made up my mind to do so but the shop I usually use won't be available this winter so, figured I'd hire it out.


----------



## arbor pro (Sep 20, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> :spam::spam::spam::spam:
> 
> ####in' loser.
> 
> Anyway. Arborpro, nice set up. The grapple looks bad ass. Let me know how it does with some big wood. Congrats on finding a paint guy. I do my own, it's a #####, but I do it.



Really got to try out the new grapple on saturday. Should have taken pictures to show how much that thing will hold! I've never been able to bog down my 1800a chipper with brush before. Did it on Saturday with the new grapple. It'll fill that infeed and then some with brush. As for logs, I can pick up 3 - 15" x 4' Ash logs and still have plenty of room to spare. The extended bucket and grapple length really makes a difference. It would never work on a smaller mini skid with a lesser lifting capacity.

I have to admit, the Boxer is growing on me. Still getting used to the controls and that ride-on platform but really impressed with the lifting capabilities.


----------



## treevet (Sep 23, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> Attached are some updated photos of the grapple after paint.
> 
> Dimentions are: width: 35", depth: 30", bottom of bucket to grapple: 46", Log capacity (if log is long and resting on sides of bucket): 40"
> 
> Total weight: not sure yet but guessing 300#. It's heavy but it sure can hold a lot!



That grapple looks like it may block your vision while loading. I have a Branch Manager and a Dingo grapple for my 525 tx and find them both useful and very easy to see thru and around while loading and picking up.


----------



## arbor pro (Sep 23, 2010)

treevet said:


> That grapple looks like it may block your vision while loading. I have a Branch Manager and a Dingo grapple for my 525 tx and find them both useful and very easy to see thru and around while loading and picking up.



Doesn't block vision any more than any other grapple I've ever used on a mini or full-sized skid steer. Works pretty good from what I've seen so far.


----------



## treevet (Sep 23, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> Doesn't block vision any more than any other grapple I've ever used on a mini or full-sized skid steer. Works pretty good from what I've seen so far.



No offense but if there was an operator you could not see him and conversely......


----------



## treevet (Sep 23, 2010)

as opposed to....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qU0ZMIAjIg


----------



## arbor pro (Sep 24, 2010)

When the grapple is wide open, you can look under, around and through it just fine to see what you are picking up. When the grapple is closed around the brush or logs, you look over it while carrying the load low.

It doesn't block your vision. I can say this with actual hands-on experience with it.


----------



## MillwrightChris (Sep 25, 2010)

We image the machine rocking and slamming down into the bed. Would rather not add 3rd truck and trailer to the mix. What do you do?[/QUOTE]

I'm just throwing this out there. But back in the day when I was a rigger, (before the advent of hydraulic trailers and ramp trucks) to load a forklift or piece of heavy machinery on a flat bed we'd run the front wheels of the truck up on a set of ramps, similar to those used to change your oil, only heavier duty and a little higher. Then attach a set of ramps to the rear. It makes for a smoother transition from the ramps to the bed of the truck with less break over. Archaic, but it works.


----------



## arbor pro (Sep 25, 2010)

MillwrightChris said:


> We image the machine rocking and slamming down into the bed. Would rather not add 3rd truck and trailer to the mix. What do you do?
> 
> I'm just throwing this out there. But back in the day when I was a rigger, (before the advent of hydraulic trailers and ramp trucks) to load a forklift or piece of heavy machinery on a flat bed we'd run the front wheels of the truck up on a set of ramps, similar to those used to change your oil, only heavier duty and a little higher. Then attach a set of ramps to the rear. It makes for a smoother transition from the ramps to the bed of the truck with less break over. Archaic, but it works.



You just go slow at the break-over point. You get the feel for it and it doesn't slam down. It just takes a little practice and you hold your breath the first few times until you get a feel for the machine.


----------



## arbor pro (Sep 25, 2010)

I shouldn't hijack this thread but just had to mention - I came home from the hospital a few hours ago with my wife, 3 little girls and now my new little arborist, all boy, who was born Friday morning. I suppose there's a lot a guy could complain about these days but, I feel pretty darn blessed.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 25, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> I shouldn't hijack this thread but just had to mention - I came home from the hospital a few hours ago with my wife, 3 little girls and now my new little arborist, all boy, who was born Friday morning. I suppose there's a lot a guy could complain about these days but, I feel pretty darn blessed.


----------



## treevet (Sep 25, 2010)

Congratulations Arborpro. You are blessed. :agree2:


----------



## tntree (Sep 26, 2010)

congrats again daddy times 4


----------



## Greystoke (Sep 27, 2010)

Worth the hijack pard! Congrats


----------



## BakerTREE (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow sirs! Congratulations indeed to your whole family!


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 13, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> Attached are photos of the new truck setup I'll be using to haul my Boxer mini skid. The ramps fold up/down for easy loading. With the headache rack installed, the loading platform is a bit narrower than my 1-ton setup but it'll work fine. We sometimes pile logs where the mini rides - also, tools, gas cans, wheelbarrow, etc - thus the reason for the HD headache rack to protect the cab and chip box.
> 
> Everything is off to paint now. I'll post more pictures of the finished truck and grapple when all is done.



Here are some progress photos. The truck came out of paint last week and I'm working on puting vinyl graphics on this week. Also bought some stainless wheel simulators that really look nice (no pics of those yet).

I think the paint came out really nice. Not going to win any car shows but really nice for the price. I'll tally all my project costs for you all when I submit the final pics with graphics so you know what my investment is in the truck. AP


----------



## Ed Roland (Oct 5, 2011)

Bumping this thread in the hopes of learning more about Arborpro's finished truck.


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 6, 2011)

Ed Roland said:


> Bumping this thread in the hopes of learning more about Arborpro's finished truck.


 
more on the truck in this thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/151415.htm 

or this article in tcia: http://www.tcia.org/Digital_Magazine/TCIEL_Fall1011/TCI-Equipment-Locator-Fall-2011/#?page=8.

AP


----------

